# Feeding Time!!! (heavy pic)



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

So I haven't posted the Dragons in a while and some one asked about em the other day so I thought I'd take some pics for you guys  Here they are at feeding time 

Mrs. Burgundy


























Black Beard's Delight


































Brick


























*Thanks for looking *


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

ooo thats cool..my son would love to have one of them dudes..lol


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

They're sick 4real. Cool picz


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks you guys  I love my Dragons they are so cool. My girl Burgundy has a little ping pong ball that she likes to play with it's too cute. She'll flick it with her tounge or her tail and chase it around the kitchen. The boys are just lazy they don't like to play like she does but we love em any way lol.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

They are some fine looking dragons!!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Thanks Holly  I like your Dragon too he's a handsome man


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I had a dragon that looked like Mrs. Burgundy. His name was Norbert. Turned out Norbert was really a Norberta!!
I did not know you could feed them baby mice!! Eww!

One thing Norbert loved was dandelion flowers and rasberries.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's funny cause the guy at the pet store told us she was a boy so her name was Ron Burgundy for a while  Once she was big enough we could tell the difference. She's my girl she's the only one I've had since she was about 2 months old. Brick we got at a year and Black beard we got as a rescue and was about 2 years old.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

Yeah - after I bought a 40 gallon tank for her I decided to give her to a friend who would really take care of her. I wasnt home enough to handle her and I felt bad.
Gave the person the tank too all for free. Told them if they can carry it- they can have it.
Lived in a second floor apt. That tank was HEAVY.


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

wait - thats not that calcium sand is it? I remember trying to read up on them and had heard the calcium sand was bad. 
At least I think it was calcium sand!! My mind is shot!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Oh man I know how that goes we have a huge wall tank we still have to set up. Holy  that thing is heavy. I really gotta get on it too they will love all that room to run around in.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

No it's dragon sand no calsium. The bark makes me nervous cause if they swallow a piece it can give them a blockage. Also I never put fake plants in there either my friend had one that ate a fake leaf and died


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Your bearded dragons rock!!!


----------



## erik (Dec 8, 2009)

that looks tasty..lol.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LOLL Thanks you guys they send spikey kisses


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

these guys are soo colorful i have never seen anything like it.
thanks for sharing yo


----------



## NinaThePitbull (Feb 10, 2010)

never had a reptile, been thinking about getting a praying mantis though, ever had one? what pets have you had in your life?


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Nizmo said:


> these guys are soo colorful i have never seen anything like it.
> thanks for sharing yo


Thanks  Burgundy is a blood red x green fire so she has a ton of color on her/ She is a specialty color I think Ryan spent almost 300 bucks on her. Can you guys tell I'm spoiled.


NinaThePitbull said:


> never had a reptile, been thinking about getting a praying mantis though, ever had one? what pets have you had in your life?


LMAO we throw them in the tank for the dragons to eat all the time  The first time Burgundy had one she thought it was a leaf cause it was so green then it fought back. It was so funny it was a battle back and forth for a few minutes. I've had a ton of pets like snakes but my fave was my Emperor Scorpion, she was too cool. Her name was Sister Sweet Bone. She was prego when we bought her and she had her babies at the tattoo shop it was cool. They carry them around on the backs until they are big enough to fend for themselves.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

ewwwwwwww, I hate meal worms. My Leopard gecko Inu LOVED those things. lol!
Did you feed your Beardies pinky mice at one time? I did it with My gecko he loved them and so did my spiney back.


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Whhhatt, they're awesome.

I've been wanting one!!
I love that color! Puurrty!!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

RileyRoo said:


> ewwwwwwww, I hate meal worms. My Leopard gecko Inu LOVED those things. lol!
> Did you feed your Beardies pinky mice at one time? I did it with My gecko he loved them and so did my spiney back.


OMG arn't they just so gross when they crawl up your hand. Meal worms are totally gross lol. We fed them pinkies when they were smaller but they love the big ones now. the fur must be tasty lol.


brandileigh080 said:


> Whhhatt, they're awesome.
> 
> I've been wanting one!!
> I love that color! Puurrty!!


Thank you Burgundy's my pretty girl


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Cool dragons... Though the feeding part makes me squeamish >.< - I would like a reptile or amphibian of some sort... But I really couldn't do crickets or any kind of living thing though, is there pellet food you can feed????


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

LMAO I don't think so they like stuff that is alive  They do eat fruits and vegies too  Burgundy loves squash pomagranets and bananas, brick likes pretty much everything, and black beard only does bananas and grapes  There pretty picky except for brick he'll eat any thing  They love lettuce to I always make them their own little salads with fruits and vegies


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

OIC - how often do you hafta feed the creepy crawlies?? That's be Sean's job heheehe


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We do the meal worms and mice once a week  Other than that they eat greens and fruits every day


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

No, I never got the pleasure of allowing the meal worms near my arm. LOL! 
I used metal tongs to pick them up and feed my Leo. =)

I hated when they would shift into white beetles if left out of the refrige. ugh, My spinny LOVED the white stage of them and refused to eat them if they werent shifting. gross!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG that's so gross Burgundy loves the nasty white stage  That really creeps me out.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

UGH!!!!!! it is gross. I never let them shift into adult form I always fed the whites to Baby. ahahaha. Mmmmmm, Meal wermmmzzzzz

Inu was cool, My Leo would stalk his baby crickets like a cat. wagging his tail (he was albino too. =) He used to chill with me outside the cage on the desk or in my hand.) I miss him! My ex Poisened them while I was gone and admited he had killed both of my pets. He even let my cat Jack out and I never found him. I was so upset. and so PIZZZZED at him I left him. >.<


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG how sad what a jerk. I would have poisoned him.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

:-O scaryyyyyy


----------



## tt557 (Apr 16, 2010)

I used to have Anoles (not sure if I spelled that right) that would eat meal worms. I kept them in a Ricotta container in the fridge till one day while having Sunday dinner (pasta) my mom put it on the table and opened it and SCREAMED.


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

tt557 said:


> I used to have Anoles (not sure if I spelled that right) that would eat meal worms. I kept them in a Ricotta container in the fridge till one day while having Sunday dinner (pasta) my mom put it on the table and opened it and SCREAMED.


OMG I bet the look on her face was so great


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

tt557 said:


> I used to have Anoles (not sure if I spelled that right) that would eat meal worms. I kept them in a Ricotta container in the fridge till one day while having Sunday dinner (pasta) my mom put it on the table and opened it and SCREAMED.


LoL - We have those guys all over in FL - they all live in my bushes & garden & eat the nasty grass hoppers. Fast lil buggers


----------

